# Can Piraya be breed?



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

I believe the answer to my question is no or not yet. If this is still the case I would like to know then what are the reason you think they have not yet been breed in captivity. Is it cause the fish needs to reach a certain size? do they have specific enviroment conditions that can only be found in there natural habitat? If anyone knows under what conditions Piraya breed in the wild your input would be greatly valued. I am posting this for two reasons, I find it hard to believe that with all the improvments in technology and general knowledge that our hobby has obtained over the years that it is impossible to breed these fish, perhaps it may be impossible in the everyday house hold but if we understand the conditions and variables required then if not a household perhaps a zoo can succeed. My second is that it is only the responsiable thing to do and try, how long can we continue to collect our fish from the wild? I have read some reports that fish collection does take a significant toll on wild stock health. We may take it for granted right now but we cant forever. This would apply to all fish that have not yet been breed.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i think they could, but even an avid fish collector would have problems. an enormous tank, well over a standard 220g or 180g, plenty of cover, and privacy. and of course emulating their natural water conditions, as much as possible, along with emulation of the wet/dry seasons. terns and caribe have been done (very very rarely), so i figure why not. patience and luck of course would help.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

blue bird bred piraya i saw it in his blog he had the huge tank with 13 pirayas... i saw it in his blog. or maby it was different or something. but im 100% sure he had piraya and then i saw on his blog that he bred those fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Parsa said:


> blue bird bred piraya i saw it in his blog he had the huge tank with 13 pirayas... i saw it in his blog. or maby it was different or something. but im 100% sure he had piraya and then i saw on his blog that he bred those fish.


 I dont think he bred piraya. I dont think anybody has yet. Blue bird i think has two massive tanks and one has reds. It may be the reds tank that bred. They breed in the wild so if you have the right conditions in captivity they will breed. Problem is nobody has yet so peopel dont know techniques to use to stimulate them


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't see why not, put a dozen or so Piraya in a enormous tank (1,000 gallon + ), providing them with the most prestine water condition and environment sit back, give it some time (years).. let nature take it's place.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOuldn't you have to simulate teh natural occurances of their environment?
But a large tank for them and as natural a setting as possible.

Are you planning on attempting this? Or just letting the Zoo take a shot???
I don't disagree with you about collection but....there has to be studies somewhere.
Hey
LS1...where teh heck have ya been?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> blue bird bred piraya i saw it in his blog he had the huge tank with 13 pirayas... i saw it in his blog. or maby it was different or something. but im 100% sure he had piraya and then i saw on his blog that he bred those fish.


 I dont think he bred piraya. I dont think anybody has yet. Blue bird i think has two massive tanks and one has reds. It may be the reds tank that bred. They breed in the wild so if you have the right conditions in captivity they will breed. Problem is nobody has yet so peopel dont know techniques to use to stimulate them
[/quote]

He never bred them. 
As for him having two tanks.. he only has a big one with pirayas in it. He took out his natts tank to replace it for a piraya tank. His natts had breeded.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

notaverage said:


> WOuldn't you have to simulate teh natural occurances of their environment?
> But a large tank for them and as natural a setting as possible.
> 
> Are you planning on attempting this? Or just letting the Zoo take a shot???
> ...


Im not trying to attempt this now. Im just trying to get as much data about it as possiable. I do have plans for a monster tank in the not so distant future. Perhaps by then Ill have the knowledge and set up to give it a try. I would have had more confidance about it if someone already had success. My short term plan is to keep my fish happy healthy and alive. They are growing fast and I dont think my 180g is any where near big enough to house 6 Piraya, from my understanding these fish have a huge growth potential, I hope one day to provide them the space they need to achieve that.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i think any piranha that can be kept ok in a cohab/shoal, LONG TERM, has the chance...all pygos, geryi, and gold macs.


----------

